# Has anyone heard of this and is it true for anyone?



## carly j

So i was on the bounty website and found this and just wandered if it was true for anyone

My Sister is studying Iridology and just told me she knows how to predict the gender of my baby (Having scan tomorrow so we will confirm) She wouldnt tell which eye means what but I read the below when I googled !


what you do is look at the whites of the eyes. get the pregnant woman to look upwards, as what you are looking for is two little blood vessels that appear below the iris. the blood vessels should look like little fish-hooks. there should be two of them, one at approximately 5 o'clock and one at seven o'clock. if they appear in the right eye, it's a girl on the way. if they appear in the left eye, it's a boy. if they appear in both eyes, your going to have twins (one of each), though if you aren't haveing twins and the fish-hooks still appear in both eyes, then the girl option overides. it's a girl!

Sooooo what I am wondering is if the lady's that have already had gender confirmed by scan.. can you look at your eyes and see if you have these fish-hook blood vessels in Left eye or Right eye and if you are having a boy or a girl so I can pass the info on to my sister for her research ! 

Thanks

Ange

Mine are in my RIGHT eye so lets see if we have a Pink bump tomorrow !

Thought was a little strange but it seems to be holding true for a few people on there 

https://my.bounty.com/forums/post/1...der---can-anyone-confirm-if-it-works-????.htm


----------



## xxx bex xxx

ummmm ok....was gonna post "what a load of ****!!"
but mine are in right eye and its a girl!!!
no FREAKIN way!! be interesting to see others replies!!


----------



## RAFMrs

Strange indeed How many of us after reading this have just dashed to the mirror? Me! Mine are in my left so Il be sure to post on 2/11 my scan result. Lets see how many are predicted correctly.


----------



## Mosey

Mine are in the left and I already know I'm having a boy!! Cool!


----------



## Akira

Mine are in my left so that means boy...most of the other predictions have said girl bit we will have to wait until baby arrives to know for sure!


----------



## Miss_Bump

I have one on my left eye wonder if I've got a blue bump
xx


----------



## bekkie

I tried to look but my eyes are just bloodshot... I can't see anything that resembles a fishhook


----------



## bexie1985

mine are in my left eye, lol, i'll let u know tmorrow if its a boy. All the other things have said boy and i think its a boy?? x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

bekkie said:


> I tried to look but my eyes are just bloodshot... I can't see anything that resembles a fishhook

:rofl: sorry but that made me laugh!!! :haha:
mine are looking a little bloodshot too!!


----------



## sabriena

Mine is in the right eye but I don't have my scan until November 30 :( Boo! Will be looking at this thread to see more results from ladies who already know!


----------



## Jox

amazing...predicting a boy for me!!!

all gender predictors have said boy!!! we are thinking boy aswell!!!

only 14 weeks to wait!!!

xxx


----------



## honeygrl

I only have 1 vein, not 2 but they are in both eyes... wonder if that means girl even though it's only 1 vein in each... had a scan at 9 weeks with only one baby there so I know it's not twins.


----------



## Seity

I have two veins in my right eye, but I don't think they look very fish hook like, but they are big. There is a small one in my left eye that looks a bit fish hook like, but there's only the one. I'll know next week what I'm having.


----------



## Emx

I have them in both eyes and gender scan said girl!!


----------



## NickyT75

wow this is weird!

I seem to have 1 large vein in each eye but also have a smaller one in my right eye so do I take it this means girl? :shrug: xx


----------



## aj11

mine is in my right eye. we should find out in 5 weeks if it's right!! ;)


----------



## carly j

Is it holding true for anyone who knows baby's sex?


----------



## twinklestar

urmm am i looking for blood vessels in the white on my eye at 5 and 7?


----------



## carly j

Yeah thnk supposed to be hook shape i know weird idea but holding true for a few people lol


----------



## JenJosh

Mine are on my left eye.......yikes my scan said a girl and i have bought pink things if this is correct i have alot of stuff to take back!!!!


----------



## twinklestar

in that case i have 3 in my left eye but the one at 6 isnt a hook its straight

im having a boy


----------



## trashit

Left! I think its a boy too but we'll have to see tomorrow :) x


----------



## Erised

I'm guessing the veins in my right eye would be classed 'fish hook'? Even then I can't really see 2 fish hooks in there though. But my left eye is a definite W... 

Either way, I'll add a photo and let you make up your mind. I'm definitely expecting a little girl though =)

https://www.elviramckane.com/wp-content/gallery/random-uploads/eyes.jpg


----------



## MrsRoughton

i read this yesterday before i got my bfp today and i looked and have 2 in my right eyes so that means a girl????


----------



## bexie1985

bexie1985 said:


> mine are in my left eye, lol, i'll let u know tmorrow if its a boy. All the other things have said boy and i think its a boy?? x

well this definatly worked for us :) a boy it is!! :happydance:


----------



## velvetina

I seem to have them in both eyes, but know I am only having one and she is a girl?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm going to traipse upstairs to look in the mirror now lol xx

ETA: It's right for me, mine are in my left eye and I'm having a boy


----------



## pinkclaire

This is quite possibly the oddest thread lol. I love it though, I will have to look later!


----------



## Ginaerhol

i have been looking for about 5 mins now and although there are veins there they are not very fish hooky but i have 2 in each eye and i know that it is def not twins as i have had 2 scans so i must be having a girl...?


----------



## greenlady

I have a couple of fish hook shaped vessels in my left eye, but they are at 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock.. does that still count? I would be interested to see if this proved correct and we got a boy, but we are staying on team yellow so wont know until March/April


----------



## crackle

They're in my left eye! On team yellow though. Although everyone including me thinks i'm having a boy! Very strange! Hope some ladies who know the gender try this out!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

app i have them in both and im having a girl...


----------



## trashit

this one worked for me!!


----------



## Nic1107

I've just got two v-shaped veins in each eye. :( No fish hooks here!


----------



## AimeeM

Mine are in both but stronger in the left, i have been told boy at both scans. I heard this on in-gender but you explained it better!

Ok i just read all the posts and had another look, the ones in the left are more fish hook shaped and at 6 and 9. The ones in the right are just lines with no hooks and they are all over the place so maybe it is more left which would be right? I really think this is another wives tale though!


----------



## kelly342000

i have 2 in my left eye that are defo fish hook shaped but have 4 in my right eye, which are straight and look like 2 little V. have been told am probably expecting a girl but ultrasound lady was not completely sure.


----------



## new mummy h

i can see them properly in my right and im having a girl :D x


----------



## lilyd

This is so strange - but true for me. I have 2 in my right eye in exactly the 5 & 7 o'clock positions and I'm having a girl.


----------



## mrsty

i have 2 very stong v's in both eyes but they are roughly in the 6 and 7 position? and they dont seem to have hooks? does this mean girl? Cool thread by the way x


----------



## saffy1978

Strange thread..lol.. well I have two in left and two in right. But the two in left looks more like fish hooks and are at 5 and 7 position. 
I'm on team yellow... so I'm afraid we won't find out till D day! :D


----------



## Lilicat

I have them in both eyes, so I assume that means girl? I am sure he is a boy though! We will see on 12th November. 
It does seem to be right for a lot of people. Creepy!


----------



## Fingerslocked

mine is in the left-- but i'm having a girl. :(


----------



## Natnee

Mine are in the left, we have a feeling it is a boy and someone thinks it is a boy from the scan pic.


----------



## _Vicky_

erm mine are in my right eye but am having twin boys hehehehehe sorry


----------



## nicholatmn

I bookmarked this when I first got pregnant and I remembered doing this and it said girl even though I swore it was a boy!
But I'm having a girl. :happydance:
So I'm bumping this for others since I think it has a pretty high success rate! :flower:


----------



## bunnyg82

Hmmm that was hard work, I have lots of blood vessels, but I *think* the closest I could see to it was in my left eye are we are having a boy! 

My eyes hurt now!! haha!


----------



## nicholatmn

bunnyg82 said:


> Hmmm that was hard work, I have lots of blood vessels, but I *think* the closest I could see to it was in my left eye are we are having a boy!
> 
> My eyes hurt now!! haha!

:rofl: I just looked up and took a photo of it. It was much easier and I still have those photos! :happydance:


----------



## Lellow

Right eye - How bizarre...I do hope its correct...Pink bump would be lovely! We find out 06-04-2010!


----------



## nicholatmn

OOh, good luck! :)


----------



## Lellow

nicholatmn said:


> OOh, good luck! :)

Awww thank you :hugs: - That way i can join you over on team pink - YAY!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Lellow said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> OOh, good luck! :)
> 
> Awww thank you :hugs: - That way i can join you over on team pink - YAY!!!Click to expand...

Oh yay! :) Looks like team pink is beating all the team blues so far! Could always use another! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

minei s in the right!! fingers crossed I want a girl!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

LittleAurora said:


> minei s in the right!! fingers crossed I want a girl!!!!

fingers are definitely crossed!! :happydance:


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Ooh am having for a boy and mine are in my left!!!!!!


----------



## kirstylm

Well u have them in both eyes and I k ow there's only one bean in my belly so guess that predicts a girl. Can't tell u if this is true till July as I'm not finding out the sex!


----------



## LittleAurora

nicholatmn said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> minei s in the right!! fingers crossed I want a girl!!!!
> 
> fingers are definitely crossed!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! im so desperate to know but i dont want to know untill its born if you know what i mean! lol Roll on the 20 week scan!


----------



## nicholatmn

LittleAurora said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> minei s in the right!! fingers crossed I want a girl!!!!
> 
> fingers are definitely crossed!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! im so desperate to know but i dont want to know untill its born if you know what i mean! lol Roll on the 20 week scan!Click to expand...

Do you have a scan from 1st tri? I bumped another thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html and it talks about it too! Also right for me! lol


----------



## dollych

How mad, mine are in my left eye and i am having a boy!!!.


----------



## nicholatmn

dollych said:


> How mad, mine are in my left eye and i am having a boy!!!.

Oh yay! Another one is right! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

When I was pregnant, I had 2 in my right eye. I'm waiting to find out if I'm pregnant again, and I have 1 in my right eye. Curious! Do you have to wait until a certain part of pregnancy for it to be accurate? Or is it pretty much from the beginning?


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> When I was pregnant, I had 2 in my right eye. I'm waiting to find out if I'm pregnant again, and I have 1 in my right eye. Curious! Do you have to wait until a certain part of pregnancy for it to be accurate? Or is it pretty much from the beginning?

If you remember, I did mine from the very beginning... I don't even think I was 5 weeks... and the veins are still the same! :thumbup:


----------



## celestek89

mine dont look very fish hooked but i have 2 in my right, so girl? I feel like im having a girl, guess its going to be a few weeks till we find out though.....


----------



## nicholatmn

celestek89 said:


> mine dont look very fish hooked but i have 2 in my right, so girl? I feel like im having a girl, guess its going to be a few weeks till we find out though.....

That means girl! :thumbup: woo!


----------



## nicholatmn

So here are the photos I took October 29th, 2009. I was 19 dpo and you can clearly see the one on the right with the fishhooks. :)

BTW, the photos are in order. Left, then right. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Hmmm... What does only 1 fish hook mean?

Left on left... Right on right!
 



Attached Files:







left.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 21









right.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 18


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> Hmmm... What does only 1 fish hook mean?
> 
> Left on left... Right on right!

...I can't really tell... WHY MUST YOU HAVE SO MANY VEINS!!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I dunno! :( Here's what I'm talking about!
 



Attached Files:







right_circle.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## nicholatmn

I think I see a much wider one beside that photo? Like, two veins in one big fishhook?


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, I almost feel bad that I'm laming up a 2nd tri thread with pics of my eyes at 9dpo! But, screw it! :rofl: I took better ones for you!

Hold on, screwed that up!

Edit: I think I got it!

Left! Click for MUCH bigger!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4435397251_f9a9cae44c_m.jpg


Right! Click for MUCH bigger!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4435397217_f1ec348c5b_m.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

I see this...

https://i42.tinypic.com/2mocknc.png

One is very light... but it's still there... on the right eye


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, ooh! Its easier to see in the HUGE version of the new pic! Maybe you're right! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Hope I'm right! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! :D


----------



## JASMAK

I was just looking at the earlier posts (this was back in Oct) and it appears to make no difference. Just another old wives tale. LOL! It is fun to guess though.


----------



## nicholatmn

Well, of course it's an old wives tale. Just it's not a common one that worked for me. lol!


----------



## JASMAK

I think it was a Chinese one that worked for my son...but, didn't for my daughter. I can hardly stand the wait! I still have over a month before I find out!


----------



## nicholatmn

JASMAK said:


> I think it was a Chinese one that worked for my son...but, didn't for my daughter. I can hardly stand the wait! I still have over a month before I find out!

What gender do you think you're having? :)


----------



## daniellelk

I think I have them in my left, not 100% sure tho. find out on the 8th what i am having tho :)


----------



## nicholatmn

daniellelk said:


> I think I have them in my left, not 100% sure tho. find out on the 8th what i am having tho :)

Oh!! :) Can't wait to hear the update! :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh is that what it means by fishhooks!? Actually from reading all the older posts it seems like more people had it right than wrong... but perhaps the ones where it didn't work just didn't post... off to study my eyes now, DH had a peek, but was inconclusive!


----------



## nicholatmn

holywoodmum said:


> Oh is that what it means by fishhooks!? Actually from reading all the older posts it seems like more people had it right than wrong... but perhaps the ones where it didn't work just didn't post... off to study my eyes now, DH had a peek, but was inconclusive!

It seems like more are right :shrug: Guess some wouldn't post if it was wrong. lol

But yeah... hope you update with what you see soon! :D


----------



## LittleAurora

lol my hubby has them in both eyes! he is having twins!! lol


----------



## nicholatmn

LittleAurora said:


> lol my hubby has them in both eyes! he is having twins!! lol

Or a girl! :thumbup:

:rofl:!!!!


----------



## JASMAK

nicholatmn said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> I think it was a Chinese one that worked for my son...but, didn't for my daughter. I can hardly stand the wait! I still have over a month before I find out!
> 
> What gender do you think you're having? :)Click to expand...

Well, initially I thought boy....which I am still thinking maybe...but, part of me thinks girl too. I guess that means I have no clue! LOL!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I CANT DO IT!! I can't see them, and I can't take a photo that's not blurry! I suppose I'll have to wait until next week when DH is back! Grrr!


----------



## nicholatmn

Louise3512uk said:


> I CANT DO IT!! I can't see them, and I can't take a photo that's not blurry! I suppose I'll have to wait until next week when DH is back! Grrr!

:rofl: Go find an unexpecting person on the streets!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hee hee could do! Although from one of the strange photos I took, it looks as though my eyes point in different directions! Surely if this were the case I'd know about it before now wouldn't I?! I presume it's just my camera skills!

I can't wait to try it and see! I'm so sure this is a girl!


----------



## nicholatmn

Louise3512uk said:


> Hee hee could do! Although from one of the strange photos I took, it looks as though my eyes point in different directions! Surely if this were the case I'd know about it before now wouldn't I?! I presume it's just my camera skills!
> 
> I can't wait to try it and see! I'm so sure this is a girl!

Could you try taking a photo of each eye by itself?


----------



## LouLou1926

Mine are in my left. I have a feeling I'm having a boy so we'll see in August!


----------



## nicholatmn

Ooh! Can't wait to hear what gender! :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

Right, I have taken photos of each eye and I can just about see when I zoom right in... but there seem to be about 4 wiggly vein things at 6 o clock on both eyes, the only one that looks like a fish hook is on my right?!


----------



## nicholatmn

Louise3512uk said:


> Right, I have taken photos of each eye and I can just about see when I zoom right in... but there seem to be about 4 wiggly vein things at 6 o clock on both eyes, the only one that looks like a fish hook is on my right?!

If the fish hook is on the right, it's a girl. 

If you have a fish hook on both, it's twins... or a girl! :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Woohoo!

It's funny, I always thought I wanted a boy first... but since I've been pregnant I can't imagine for a second that this is a boy!


----------



## nicholatmn

Louise3512uk said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It's funny, I always thought I wanted a boy first... but since I've been pregnant I can't imagine for a second that this is a boy!

I couldn't imagine having a girl first... but we are! lol I wanted a girl too!


----------



## NG09

Got it right for me!! I have lines on both eyes but one that is most like a fish hook on my left eye, I'm having a boy!!


----------



## nicholatmn

NG09 said:


> Got it right for me!! I have lines on both eyes but one that is most like a fish hook on my left eye, I'm having a boy!!

:happydance: another one right!! :D yay!


----------



## tickledpink3

Shame on y'all for making me take a break at work to go look at my eyeballs lol I got two veins in my right eye so it's predicting a girl. I will get to find out on Thursday. I've had a suspicion it was a girl so we shall see.

And Nichola, you are too funny lol


----------



## nicholatmn

tickledpink3 said:


> _*Shame on y'all for making me take a break at work to go look at my eyeballs lol*_ I got two veins in my right eye so it's predicting a girl. I will get to find out on Thursday. I've had a suspicion it was a girl so we shall see.
> 
> And Nichola, you are too funny lol

:rofl: 

and thank you! I try! xx

btw, can't wait to find out what gender you're having! Hope it's right! :happydance:


----------



## jillybean2010

Oooooh spooooky! Mines are in my left eye, and I already know that it's a boy! Creepy :)


----------



## RHR

I'm on team yellow and mine are in my right eye. We'll have to see if this is right when bump is born in July.


----------



## nicholatmn

jillybean2010 said:


> Oooooh spooooky! Mines are in my left eye, and I already know that it's a boy! Creepy :)

lol! Another one that works!


----------



## nicholatmn

RHR said:


> I'm on team yellow and mine are in my right eye. We'll have to see if this is right when bump is born in July.

Be sure to update us! :D


----------



## Torz

Ok so i have two vesels in the right eye, one thats very wiggly & one thats almost stright with a hook on the end, both round the 6 o'clock position. in my left eye i have a strong vesel with a hook shape on at 6 o'clock & a lighter vestel at 5 o'clock that is also hook shaped. i'm guessing this is predicting a girl.

I'm prefer a boy tbh but i supose you dont always get what you want.

We have our 20 week scan next week but wont be finding out, we will jsut have to wait to see what sex we have at the birth in july/august time.

My sister is pregnant too, she has only just found out. She already had 3 boys & is desperate for a girl so when i see her later i'm gona have a look in her eyes too.


----------



## nicholatmn

Torz said:


> Ok so i have two vesels in the right eye, one thats very wiggly & one thats almost stright with a hook on the end, both round the 6 o'clock position. in my left eye i have a strong vesel with a hook shape on at 6 o'clock & a lighter vestel at 5 o'clock that is also hook shaped. i'm guessing this is predicting a girl.
> 
> I'm prefer a boy tbh but i supose you dont always get what you want.
> 
> We have our 20 week scan next week but wont be finding out, we will jsut have to wait to see what sex we have at the birth in july/august time.
> 
> My sister is pregnant too, she has only just found out. She already had 3 boys & is desperate for a girl so when i see her later i'm gona have a look in her eyes too.

I hope tihs thread is still alive so you can update it! :D


----------



## cw1975

Mine are in my left eye so according to this should be having a boy!!

Will update after our scan tomorrow


----------



## nicholatmn

cw1975 said:


> Mine are in my left eye so according to this should be having a boy!!
> 
> Will update after our scan tomorrow

Can't wait! :D


----------



## Lady_J

Oh i love this thread ! Just sat and read through it loads and am suprised at how many people it came true for. I think mine are in the left eye. Will have to wait and see if its a boy :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

Lady_J said:


> Oh i love this thread ! Just sat and read through it loads and am suprised at how many people it came true for. I think mine are in the left eye. Will have to wait and see if its a boy :thumbup:

Oh! Hope you update! :D


----------



## Kacie

I _think_ I have them in both eyes... and I am certain there is only one bub in there so I guess that means girl? only 13 weeks to wait! xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Kacie said:


> I _think_ I have them in both eyes... and I am certain there is only one bub in there so I guess that means girl? only 13 weeks to wait! xx

In both eyes means twins or a girl! :) yup! :thumbup:


----------



## vac_uk

wow freaky ! My eyes are a little bloodshot but on my left eye theres definetly 2 definite lines that have a hook shape at the end and exaclt at 5 & 7 oclock !! It was confirmed at my 20wk scan that im having a boy ! 

My right eye has a bit of bloodshot too but dont have the definite dark lines like in my left eye and theyre not at the same position x


----------



## nicholatmn

vac_uk said:


> wow freaky ! My eyes are a little bloodshot but on my left eye theres definetly 2 definite lines that have a hook shape at the end and exaclt at 5 & 7 oclock !! It was confirmed at my 20wk scan that im having a boy !
> 
> My right eye has a bit of bloodshot too but dont have the definite dark lines like in my left eye and theyre not at the same position x

Woo! another!! :thumbup::thumbup:



btw, I wonder what happened to OP? I hijacked her thread :rofl:


----------



## Bec L

I have one in my right eye, my friends is in her left. Neither of us are finding out though so have a while to wait!

Surely if this were true though there would be loads of people going on about it?! 've never heard of it before. Good for a bit of fun though, and it does seem to be true for a lot of people on here!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Bec L said:


> I have one in my right eye, my friends is in her left. Neither of us are finding out though so have a while to wait!
> 
> Surely if this were true though there would be loads of people going on about it?! 've never heard of it before. Good for a bit of fun though, and it does seem to be true for a lot of people on here!!

Maybe people just haven't heard about it? I don't know... all I know is that it was right for me, and right for bunches of others! lol :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

I don't get it though.. surely they won't move after the baby is born? Can they disappear? What about people who have say a baby boy then a couple of years later a baby girl? Do the vein thingys move? IT'S WEIRD! But pretty cool!


----------



## Lady_J

nicholatmn said:


> btw, I wonder what happened to OP? I hijacked her thread :rofl:

Lol, ... I just read through the OP other posts since this thread was made, seems this didnt work for her as she was predicted a girl and had a boy ! Oh well im still holding hope as i would love a boy lol :baby:


----------



## nicholatmn

Louise3512uk said:


> I don't get it though.. surely they won't move after the baby is born? Can they disappear? What about people who have say a baby boy then a couple of years later a baby girl? Do the vein thingys move? IT'S WEIRD! But pretty cool!

Veins can change and some can get darker... so they look like the appear out of nowhere. :shrug:


----------



## nicholatmn

Lady_J said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I wonder what happened to OP? I hijacked her thread :rofl:
> 
> Lol, ... I just read through the OP other posts since this thread was made, seems this didnt work for her as she was predicted a girl and had a boy ! Oh well im still holding hope as i would love a boy lol :baby:Click to expand...

Well, a few wrong, but loads right. So I still like this one! lol


----------



## Eoz

Well I have them in my left eye and we were told we were having a boy although it wasn't 100 % we will see in 10 days if it really is true!


----------



## nicholatmn

Eoz said:


> Well I have them in my left eye and we were told we were having a boy although it wasn't 100 % we will see in 10 days if it really is true!

If it is, then another one right! lol! yay! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## aj11

i wrote on this months back before we knew what we were having. but it did turn out right! mine was in my right eye (girl) and it was confirmed by ultrasound that we are having a girl. WEIRD!


----------



## nicholatmn

aj11 said:


> i wrote on this months back before we knew what we were having. but it did turn out right! mine was in my right eye (girl) and it was confirmed by ultrasound that we are having a girl. WEIRD!

:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Lady_J

nicholatmn said:


> Lady_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> btw, I wonder what happened to OP? I hijacked her thread :rofl:
> 
> Lol, ... I just read through the OP other posts since this thread was made, seems this didnt work for her as she was predicted a girl and had a boy ! Oh well im still holding hope as i would love a boy lol :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few wrong, but loads right. So I still like this one! lolClick to expand...

Me too lol i keep coming back to read the new posts ! I cant wait to look at my pregnant friends eyes later too lol. Seems like there is a huge percentage of right ones !


----------



## nicholatmn

Lady_J said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> btw, I wonder what happened to OP? I hijacked her thread :rofl:
> 
> Lol, ... I just read through the OP other posts since this thread was made, seems this didnt work for her as she was predicted a girl and had a boy ! Oh well im still holding hope as i would love a boy lol :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few wrong, but loads right. So I still like this one! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too lol i keep coming back to read the new posts ! I cant wait to look at my pregnant friends eyes later too lol. Seems like there is a huge percentage of right ones !Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm going to find an unexpecting pregnant woman on the streets and look at her eyes. :haha:


----------



## greenlady

I've kept this thread in my subscribed threads for ages.. mine are in my left eye (boy) but I'm still team yellow so can't confirm. If the threads still going I'll let you know in a couple of weeks or so :thumbup:


----------



## khegidio

I can't see my fish hooks and i am having a boy.


----------



## delmeg10

Mine is so obvious on my right eye...so hopefully we'll be having a girl! Fingers crossed it's right for me!! We won't know for a few more weeks though. :(


----------



## nicholatmn

delmeg10 said:


> Mine is so obvious on my right eye...so hopefully we'll be having a girl! Fingers crossed it's right for me!! We won't know for a few more weeks though. :(

Be sure to update when you find out :D


----------



## CameraGirl

I have one in both and only one little one on the way what does that mean? :D


----------



## nicholatmn

CameraGirl said:


> I have one in both and only one little one on the way what does that mean? :D

A fish hook? Or just the vein?


----------



## CameraGirl

Definitely a fish hook.


----------



## nicholatmn

CameraGirl said:


> Definitely a fish hook.

On both? Then twins or a girl!


----------



## CameraGirl

Twins! Don't say that I am still coming to terms with being a mummy to one! lol. I think I would faint  .

The sonogram tech told me she thinks it is a girl but couldn't be sure, she saw 3 lines but baby was sitting on it's heel and the heel could have gotten in the way. Very cool if this is true though, most of the old wives tales and gender charts have been wrong for me!.


----------



## nicholatmn

CameraGirl said:


> Twins! Don't say that I am still coming to terms with being a mummy to one! lol. I think I would faint  .
> 
> The sonogram tech told me she thinks it is a girl but couldn't be sure, she saw 3 lines but baby was sitting on it's heel and the heel could have gotten in the way. Very cool if this is true though, most of the old wives tales and gender charts have been wrong for me!.

If it is a girl, than yay! :rofl: I love it when this theory is right. :thumbup:


----------



## CameraGirl

I have to admit, it is nice to see one of these theories correct for me. I was beginning to feel like the exception to every single one! :D


----------



## nicholatmn

CameraGirl said:


> I have to admit, it is nice to see one of these theories correct for me. I was beginning to feel like the exception to every single one! :D

Oh, me too!! Everything told me I was having a boy (seriously!!) but this and https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/163620-interesting.html this thread

And these are right most of the time! I like them. lol!


----------



## cw1975

Well..... true for me. It's a boy haha xxx


----------



## SKATERBUN

This is a bit hit and miss as both my eyes have lots of blood vessels and I know Im not having twins! There doesnt appear to be any blood vessels below my iris, just to the sides. I reckon its a case of leaving my contact lenses in for too long :)


----------



## Eoz

Ok I'll add again and then I'll let you all go Whoaaaaa lol

I have the definite fish hooks in left eye so yes maybe a boy but I do have something similar in the right eye but a bit broken.Now I was carrying twins and lost one so maybe it is true? x


----------



## Megg33k

:shock: I'm definitely WHOA'ing over here! Weird! Sorry about your loss, btw! :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

I know its mad isnt it? if it is definitely a boy next week then I'd say its a good theory!

I'm ok with the loss now hun.It was a case of VTS (vanishing twin syndrome)But I have a cyst and a fibroid tucked away in there to so I'm technically carrying triplets lol


----------



## nicholatmn

:happydance: Another success with this theory! How amazing would it be if everyone just started using this one? :D


----------



## Megg33k

Eoz said:


> I know its mad isnt it? if it is definitely a boy next week then I'd say its a good theory!
> 
> I'm ok with the loss now hun.It was a case of VTS (vanishing twin syndrome)But I have a cyst and a fibroid tucked away in there to so I'm technically carrying triplets lol

:rofl: @ your triplets! I bet the baby will be the cutest of them! :winkwink:


----------



## nicholatmn

Hmmm... cute baby? or cute cyst...? I think baby would be better :haha:


----------



## Eoz

Another success!! I am having a boy and the hooks are there as well.xx


----------



## daniellelk

Another 2weeks and i'l find out if my eyes are correct :D


----------



## Megg33k

:happydance:

I haven't checked my hooks since last time I posted, but I have gotten a BFP since then. Let's see if its a girl in about 15-16 weeks! LOL


----------



## Eoz

Aww congrats hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I honestly don't care where my hooks are... as long as it ends with a living, breathing child! LOL


----------



## rainbows_x

I have two in each eye :shrug: & we know I;m only having one lol!


----------



## nicholatmn

rainbows_x said:


> I have two in each eye :shrug: & we know I;m only having one lol!

Two means twins or girl! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Then right overrides left and that says girl! :)


----------



## delmeg10

delmeg10 said:


> Mine is so obvious on my right eye...so hopefully we'll be having a girl! Fingers crossed it's right for me!! We won't know for a few more weeks though. :(

We had our anatomy scan today and found out we're having another boy! So, obviously this wasn't accurate for us. :( I asked four different people to check my eyes as well, and they all said the fish hooks were on my right eye, so I know it wasn't just me. Oh well, it was fun anyway!


----------



## Serenity81

Oh my god, I just came across this thread while looking at another thread and this is so interesting, up until now I have had this really strong feeling that I am having a baby boy but I just checked my eyes and got oh to check them aswell and the fish hooks are in my right eye! I don't have my 20 week scan for another 6 weeks so we will see if this is right. I am completely amazed xx


----------



## lobogirl

Mine is in my right eye and I am having a girl! Very Interesting


----------



## nicholatmn

Woo! Another one!


----------



## FirstBean

Mine are in my left and and keep thinking i am having a boy will leet you know if its correct my scan is 28/4 :winkwink:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well its 50% accurate anyhows...i love guessing :)


----------



## Megg33k

Blob said:


> :rofl: Well its 50% accurate anyhows...i love guessing :)

:rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

nicholatmn said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have two in each eye :shrug: & we know I;m only having one lol!
> 
> Two means twins or girl! :)Click to expand...

Ohhhh! :dohh: That's me not reading things right lol.
Well, everything is pointing to girl for me atm, high hb, every single old wives tale etc... I still think boy though :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

rainbows_x said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have two in each eye :shrug: & we know I;m only having one lol!
> 
> Two means twins or girl! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh! :dohh: That's me not reading things right lol.
> Well, everything is pointing to girl for me atm, high hb, every single old wives tale etc... I still think boy though :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: EVerything pointed to girl at first and I thought boy... but she's a girl! :haha:


----------



## SRTBaby

I have to connected oo on my right and wiggles on my left!


----------



## lucy_x

well i got mine in both eyes, and im not having twins, so i assume girl :).


----------



## babythinkpink

Well mine say girl, and everything else has said boy, will find out on 28th April! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think I can see them in my right eye! Secretly hoping for a boy, but I'm happy either way! Having a private gender scan on the 25th so will have to update with the result! x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Just stumbled across this thread its so interesting. My eyes are pretty bloodshot at the moment to I'm finding it quite hard to tell as I have red veins in both and none look especially hook like, will need to keep checking. 

Hope this thread keeps going its fab :thumbup:.


----------



## daniellelk

well I had them in my right i believe I said. 
Find out on Thursday if this is true for me :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm not exactly sure, I had my 11 year old daughter check for me and she said my left eye but they dont look like fishhooks....lol. We will see, I find this interesting and hope to hear from others.


----------



## Caezzybe

It looks like they are in my right eye. I have my scan in 2 weeks so wil let you know :)


----------



## Jox

Jox said:


> amazing...predicting a boy for me!!!
> 
> all gender predictors have said boy!!! we are thinking boy aswell!!!
> 
> only 14 weeks to wait!!!
> 
> xxx

wow my reply to this post when it was originally started and i was preg with Kasper...and i had a baby boy!!!

not sure if it is supposed to change pregnancy to pregnancy but still in left eye so i think another boy for me!!! woohoo!!!

xxx


----------



## hippobaby

well i checked this a while back and found fish hook in right eye..and found out today its a girl..who'd a thunk it eh...


----------



## tashalina

I have them in my right eye, so hopefully it comes ture coz Id love to have a girl this time around!! Ill find out on friday and let you know xx


----------



## daniellelk

daniellelk said:


> well I had them in my right i believe I said.
> Find out on Thursday if this is true for me :)

Just looked for my old post, it was left I had them in. Can't see them now, but Scan is tomorrow afternoon so i'll update then x


----------



## AngelzTears

I have the lines in my left eye, which means boy. But I'm having a little girl. So it didn't work for me!


----------



## FLUMPY1984

im having a boy and i have hooks in both lol xxx


----------



## daniellelk

It worked for me x


----------



## tashalina

well had my scan today, baby had its legs crossed, then i had a walk about and it moved to bum up.. but still had legs together so although sonographer said pretty sure its a girl...not 100% sure lol...but my hooks are in my right eye.


----------



## Megg33k

Sooo, maybe a partial success then? LOL Your baby is already causing trouble, eh? :)


----------



## berticles21

I've checked my eyes and I've got veins in the right! Find out on the 28/4 so I will keep you all updated!


----------



## purplemad

I checked this out a couple of weeks ago and had fish hooks in right eye,found out today we are having a little girl so worked for me!:cloud9:


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## TrishyC

Well I have em in my left eye and am indeed having a boy!:thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

Oh my god, I was absolutely convinced I was having a boy, went for my private gender scan today and I am having a girl like this predicted when I did the test a few weeks back, amazing xx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! This really seems to be right more often than wrong! Hmm... 

Congrats to you all, regardless of the baby's gender or where your hooks are! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

i did this old wives tale and mine came up "girl"....im having a boy, so for me, its just load of poo :haha: JK
But either way there is a 50-50 chance either way...so it would work at least half the time just by statistics alone.


----------



## rainbows_x

Just popped by to say it was right for me!


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I have nothing that resembles a fish hook...just blood vessels that are not any sort of shape or pointing towards any direction!


----------



## Beccyboo

I checked out my eyes and from what I could tell, it would seem that this bub is a girl! My right eye was the eye with the veins in the right spots although they didn't look alot like hooks to me! We have our 20 week scan on the 25th may so I will let you know if it was correct! Hope so! Would love another little girl! I have a strong feeling we are having a girl too! Can't wait for the scan!:flower:


----------



## missmousemum2

Mine are in my left eye and just been told we're having a little BOY!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

well i have what resembles fish hooks in my left eye so only have to wait 4 weeks to find out. 
well keep this updated but im convinced its a boy so we ill see if its right.


----------



## kalou1972

Bugger !!...mine just look blood shot !! What does that mean !!


----------



## opticalillus5

Mine are just blood shot too! I think it means that we're going to have a litter... :)


----------



## kalou1972

opticalillus5 said:


> Mine are just blood shot too! I think it means that we're going to have a litter... :)

ha ha ...or maybe we just need more sleep !!!


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I was gonna call shenanigans on this but it i under my right eye and this is a girl


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I´m having fraternal twins, will look if they appear in both eyes. Will update soon.

................................................................................................................................

UPDATE: Amazing stuff. Have them in both eyes. Will find out in three weeks the sex of the babies. I´ll be back once I know, no doubt


----------



## wantababybump

This is kinda neat lol but I cant figure out this fish hook thing mine are just squiggly I think? haha I will check again in a bit


----------



## Carrie29

Mine are in my left eye.. before i got my bfp i dreamt that i had a baby boy and was passing him around the living room to my family. Also have a gut feeling, so that's scary. I'm not going to find out though, so will have to wait and see.. i really wouldn't mind either


----------



## Mummakim

I just looked and their in my left eye, one at 5o'clock and one at 7 o'clock! looked more squiggly that fish hook like, but I have a deep feeling that i'm having a boy! so I think this works....will def see tho have my 20 week scan in 14 days x


----------



## Megg33k

Carrie29 said:


> Mine are in my left eye.. before i got my bfp i dreamt that i had a baby boy and was passing him around the living room to my family. Also have a gut feeling, so that's scary. I'm not going to find out though, so will have to wait and see.. i really wouldn't mind either

Every time I have baby dreams now, its always a boy! I've had a ridiculous amount of "baby boy" dreams at this point! One even involved a priest (I'm not religious, so WAY weird) telling me I'd be giving birth to a baby boy within 5 years of being wed (our 5th anniversary is June 10, 2011) and he made me name him... and the name I gave in my dream is the name I'd previously picked in real life. :shrug: I always thought I'd have a girl first... but thinking maybe not!


----------



## TTC4No3

Just looked and I can see them in both eyes; but I'm not having twins. Interesting theory anyway!


----------



## Megg33k

But are you having a girl? Girl overrides boy if they're in both eyes and not twins! :)


----------



## MrsJ08

I have them in both eyes but they are more prominent in my right eye. When I first fell pregnant I felt I was having a boy but the last few weeks I have felt that it is a girl. My DH has said it's a girl from day one but my Mum and Nan think it's a boy. I'm trying to stay on :yellow: so I will have to let you know in September......


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! Strong women in Team Yellow! I will NEVER be that strong! LOL Good luck! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## TTC4No3

Megg33k said:


> But are you having a girl? Girl overrides boy if they're in both eyes and not twins! :)

Doh; right i hadn't read that part properly!! The nub theory shows i'm having a girl too :) Sexing scan on the 2nd of May - will see then


----------



## nicholatmn

:D Woo! Thanks Megg! I haven't been keeping up with this thread!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Megg33k said:


> But are you having a girl? Girl overrides boy if they're in both eyes and not twins! :)

Was this comment meant for me? I think I read that if they appear in both eyes, then you are having boy-girl twins, and if you´re not having twins, girl overrides boy.

Since I know I AM having fraternal twins, this test suggests thta I´ll have boy-girl twins. Will find out in about three weeks, then I will definitely update. I´m so excited....


----------



## Megg33k

Actually it was for TTC4No3... But I like the way you think! LOL


----------



## ttc_lolly

I saw this thread 3wks ago and had a go.... 2 upside down fish hooks in my right eye!! Went for my private gender scan today and sure enough, she's a girl!! So it worked for me!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Another win! :)


----------



## lkb21

worked for me too, mine are in my right and sure enough mines a girl!!!! spooked much! xx


----------



## chelleb2

i have a very bloodshot left eye but my right eye is clearer and has one definite fish hook! my hubbys nana did the needle and thread theory and says its a girl and a lady on here took my details and predicted a girl... fingers crossed! :)

we were originally convinced it was a boy though so not sure, but trying to stay on team yellow. hubby and his family definitely don't want to know the sex before the baby is born but i want to have a sneaky guess at my 20 week scan


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*I have them in both eyes....

But i know i am only having 1 boy so its wrong for me x*


----------



## quaizer

Two straight lines in my left and three hooks at 5, 6 & 7 o'clock in my right :wacko: Im guessing this predicts a girl? xx


----------



## Megg33k

It supposedly does, quaizer! :)


----------



## ohmybabybump.

mine in my right eye and i'm having a girl! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Another! :happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

Mine are in my right eye - very defined...........we'll see I guess :)


----------



## Megg33k

Will we see in about 12 weeks? Or more like 32 weeks?


----------



## wishingforbub

I find this very interesting :) I had a look even though its super early days and see 2 in my left.. so FXed for a boy then !!!


----------



## amina8620

for me the hooks are in both eyes however i have 2 hooks in the left and one is defined and another very very small. but i think more pridictions for girls are coming out right the girlies who are having end up with a boy baby have had more wrong pridictions.


----------



## Catters

:tease: 

I'm wondering if there are pictures posted somewhere.. like examples.. :haha: .. if that makes any sense.. Just curious as to EXACTLY what a fishhook is supposed to look like.. (upside down J, does it matter which way, etc..?????) Just wonderin'... :smug:


----------



## xprincessx

i cant tell as when i go to check in the mirror my eye moves so i cant see it haha will update tomorrow after i get OH to check for me lol x


----------



## Catters

^^ Please do and let us know!! I just wish there were some pictures of what it's 'supposed' to look like.. :haha:


----------



## chelleb2

I have a definite fish hook on my right eye and have my gender scan on 26th June :D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have no 'fish hooks' but have 2 clear veins in each eye in the right places...I was also told at an early scan that the sonographer couldn't rule out twins, yet to have another scan tho!

Just curious, are these only meant to appear in pregnant womans eyes? Coz I was checking my pregnant sisters eyes, and my non pregnant sisters eyes, and the non preggy sister has 2 perfect fish hooks in her left eye! :haha: (she's deffo not preggers)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I did this before my gender scan and it worked for me!! Two fish hooks (well, more squiggly lines!) were in my right eye!! None at all in the left! And she's definatly a girl, confirmed twice and having another scan on Tues so will get sonographer to check again!


----------



## Worrisome

Catters said:


> :tease:
> 
> I'm wondering if there are pictures posted somewhere.. like examples.. :haha: .. if that makes any sense.. Just curious as to EXACTLY what a fishhook is supposed to look like.. (upside down J, does it matter which way, etc..?????) Just wonderin'... :smug:


I googled to try and find images but :nope: very interesting though, I think I have one in both eyes looks kind of like a u shape, but at 8 week scan she said only one there, however I keep picking up 2 fast heartbeats on doppler, but could be through the placenta, who know:wacko:


----------



## Catters

Worrisome said:


> Catters said:
> 
> 
> :tease:
> 
> I'm wondering if there are pictures posted somewhere.. like examples.. :haha: .. if that makes any sense.. Just curious as to EXACTLY what a fishhook is supposed to look like.. (upside down J, does it matter which way, etc..?????) Just wonderin'... :smug:
> 
> 
> *I googled to try and find images* but :nope: very interesting though, I think I have one in both eyes looks kind of like a u shape, but at 8 week scan she said only one there, however I keep picking up 2 fast heartbeats on doppler, but could be through the placenta, who know:wacko:Click to expand...

LOL! Me too! And couldn't find a thing.. It'd be interesting to see though exactly what they mean as far as how an Iridologist (?) would determine gender... idk.. just sayin'.. :winkwink:


----------



## laura6914

this rang true for me girls. thought i would update. :thumbup:


----------



## Bingo

Mine are in the right eye and I'm having a girl. I generally think these things are a load of old codswallop though. How weird. It's probably a case that we all have them, pregnant or not.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I have two in my left eye and one in my right so that would predict I was having a girl.

And I am indeed on team pink !!


----------



## Catters

^^^ LOL! That's probably so true.. I don't think I would have looked otherwise, ya know? :haha: So who knows....


----------



## quaizer

quaizer said:


> Two straight lines in my left and three hooks at 5, 6 & 7 o'clock in my right :wacko: Im guessing this predicts a girl? xx

Bang on for me! Were having a girl :thumbup: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

mine says girl have to wait to 20week scan though xoxo


----------



## newmommy23

mine's right! little girl!


----------



## Bec L

Two of my friends had theirs in the left eyes - both boys!!


----------



## emmi26

mine are in left !! ive had a feeling of boy from day 1 i find out wed will be spooky if its right !!


----------



## Budsmummy

It's wrong for me- mine are in my right eye but I'm having a boy (and it definitely is a boy!)


----------



## emmi26

just wanted to update mine are in my left eye and im having a boy spooky !!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm having twins so what do I have to do?? I can't really see anything, lol


----------



## PurpleKisses

I have 2 veins in my left eye and like 4 in my right...the ones in my left form a 'Y' and the ones in my right resemble more of a fish hook. Almost everyone thinks I'm having a girl, including myself so I hope this is true! Unfortunately, I won't find out for another 7ish weeks :(


----------



## niccola27

Bang on for me - 2 in my right eye and we're having a little girl :)


----------



## MissMamma

Which eye is which? OH did it and said left eye from looking at me but if i look in the mirror its my right eye...and i don't have 5 or seven o clock?!...and i only have one fish hook shape...and my eye hurts from being prodded by OH!


----------



## debsbaby

Well, it was right for me. They are in my left eye and my scan last week said "boy".


----------



## ~Mummy~

It's right for me as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Bec L

Mine was in my right eye and I had a girl :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Well I seem to have the veins in both eyes (but there is def only one baby in there) but in the left eye they look more fish hook like, so if its true I'm having a boy, which is what I have thought for a while now. Will be interesting to see...find out Tuesday.


----------



## louise1608

Mine are in the left eye and was told I was having a little boy at my scan :)


----------



## GossipGirly

mine are right and im havin a girl~!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

sorry hun, i cant seem to find any fish hook like veins xx


----------



## samantha.xo

mine is in the left eye, but havent had a gender scan yet, but will update if its true


----------



## MissMamma

Well if i go by my reflection then it was right!
Hook was in the right eye and i'm having a girl..xx


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

All mine are straight and don't look like fish hooks... what does that mean :(


----------



## ~chipper~

i just went and looked...I have one in my right eye, possibly a girl on the way for me! Team yellow for me so won't know for bit...I love this thread though, it's a bit of fun!


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

hmmm i wonder i have one in each eye lol.. will find out in 9 days though :)


----------



## Bambi1985

This is right for me.


----------



## blessed

This is the craziest thing!! Hubby was trying to help me with this and we couldn't stop laughing the entire time... All the laughing was making my eyes more and more bloodshot so we had to take a break because more and more lines kept showing up! LOL

After a break, we noticed that there are clearly 2 fish-hook like lines on my left eye... and one on my right.... So I think this is supposed to mean boy? HOW FUN! I will find out if this is true in a few weeks!


----------



## going_crazy

Mine were/are in my left eye which would indicate boy, BUT.... I've been told I'm having a girl!!! (well, just as long as she doesn't grow any extra bits between now and October:rofl:) xxxxx


----------



## majm1241

Mine are in my right eye and I am having a girl! :)


----------



## blessed

majm1241 said:


> Mine are in my right eye and I am having a girl! :)

This thing is totally weirding me out.... lol! It seems true for so many people!


----------



## wishingforbub

Ages ago when I first found out I was pregnant, i posted on here... it's in my left.. and it's definitey spot on for me.. we're having a little boy !! :)


----------



## flubdub

I've got three in my right eye, and one in my left......What on earth does _that_ mean? :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

If you have them in both eyes and are having only 1 child, then it means "girl"! :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

I have them in both eyes ut am tired atm, does this affect it? Will check again in the morning :)


----------



## blessed

the theory says if you have both fish hooks in both of your eyes, then its either twins or a girl. 

I have 2 in my left... both at 5 and 7 o'clock... and one in my right at 6.... So I think that's supposed to mean boy.

This is by far the gender theory that intrigues me the most as I swear I didn't have these veins before! lol!


----------



## flubdub

Do you have these veins when _not_ pregnant?


----------



## blessed

:shrug::shrug: Not sure, but I think the ones I had weren't this pronounced.. 

But anything is possible... they could have been there all along!


----------



## stardust599

Mine is on the right eye and I'm having a girl!
xx


----------



## blessed

stardust599 said:


> Mine is on the right eye and I'm having a girl!
> xx

And another one! If mine is true and I'm having a boy... I'm calling CNN... lol :)


----------



## mummyzilla

well I have them in right eye lol I do think Im having a girl but wont know for a few more weeks!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have them in both eyes and not having twins so mine must be a girl? I wont know till the end.


----------



## Rosykk

RAFMrs said:


> Strange indeed How many of us after reading this have just dashed to the mirror? Me! Mine are in my left so Il be sure to post on 2/11 my scan result. Lets see how many are predicted correctly.

lol, i have just dashed to the mirror! i have them in both my eyes, though ive had a 12 weeks can and its not twins so maybe a girl, we'll see in a few weeks! x


----------



## little_pod

I have two in my right eye and one in my left. Both in my right eye are at about 5oclock and 7 oclock....weird! Thats the 3rd prediction im having a girl, i wont know until baby is here tho....20 weeks to go!! haha!


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmmmm.... mine is in right eye and im having a boy :shrug:


----------



## emmalouise079

Maybe I'm being blonde but I can't really see a fish hook shape just 2 red lines going downwards from the iris to the bottom of my eyeball. Could this be it?

Oh and its in the right eye so that wold mean girl, although I've almost convinced myself I'm having a boy! lol


----------



## blessed

emmalouise079 said:


> Maybe I'm being blonde but I can't really see a fish hook shape just 2 red lines going downwards from the iris to the bottom of my eyeball. Could this be it?
> 
> Oh and its in the right eye so that wold mean girl, although I've almost convinced myself I'm having a boy! lol

no clue..... I'm sure OP would be able to explain further... Its all kind of confusing!


----------



## samantha.xo

Mine was in the left, and I'm having a boy :)


----------



## EmyDra

I have some veins in my right eye at 5 o clock and 7 o clock but I wouldn't call them fish hooks. So that's a girl? Not sure about my other eye, there's two veins but not in the right place.

To be honest...the thought of having 'fish hooks' of any kind in my eyes makes me feel kinda queesy.


----------



## Pink-Mummy

thought u were barking.... but went to mirror just incase! I do have them in the right eye and I am having a little girl! Either big fat coincidence or WOW! thats a good trick. xx


----------



## samantha.xo

I've read that they can look like a Y as well :)


----------



## Sarah&Ady

I have 3 hook looking things in both eyes.... blimey...it's multiples!!! :) Only seen 1 baby so far and have gender scan on the 31st so we shall see... x


----------



## nicholatmn

Sarah&Ady said:


> I have 3 hook looking things in both eyes.... blimey...it's multiples!!! :) Only seen 1 baby so far and have gender scan on the 31st so we shall see... x

Twins OR a girl! :thumbup:


----------



## alynn6758

My boys grandpa, my ex's dad, told me by looking in my eyes both times I was pregnant, that I would have a boy, and at the time I couldn't figure out how he did it. But he was right both times, I had a boy each time!

I just checked mine, I have them in both eyes, so twins or a girl! On second look there maybe two hooks on the right eye and 1 hook on the left???


----------



## Ley

they are in my right eye so looks like it's another girl for me.


----------



## EffyKat

They are in my left and it is a boy!! :D


----------



## ButtonJessie

My eyes just look really blood shot!


----------



## emmalouise079

I did this check about 3 weeks ago when everyone including myself was convinced I was having a boy. I saw one hook in my right eye!

Until that point I was 100% convinced I was having a boy and it got me wondering, seriously doubting my intuition. Well I had a gender scan a few days later and it turned out I am having a girl!!!!

So even though I doubted it would be right it is! lol


----------



## Seity

I had two in my left and one in my right, while pregnant. They are still there. I had a boy.


----------



## BellaBlu

How bizarre! I have 2 very distinct "fish hooks" at 5 & 7 in my LEFT eye. None in my right.. and none of the other veins are nearly as dark. Looks like I'm team blue ;) ?


----------



## flubdub

It said girl for me, but Im having a boy!


----------



## dax

I have two fish hooks in my left eye, and two veins with one fish hook in my right eye so I guess that means girl or twins? We're on team yellow so will let you know if its right!!

I really thought I was having a boy!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I don't even know if I'm pregnant yet but have one in my left eye lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Wrong for me !! says Im having a girl but Im having a boy 100% saw his little bits :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to say that I'm 100% certain I'm not pregnant, and I still have the same "fish hooks" as before! But, it does seem to be right more often than wrong... So, I don't know! :shrug:


----------



## tink23

ohh I have a vein in either side but only one looks like a fish hook shape, the other just goes off to the side on a slant...should there be one in both eyes or does this mean I should guess a girl..?


----------



## 87lianne

apparently i have 2 in my left eye and three in my left eye i wonder that means lol!


----------



## zoe87

With all other predictors, i was predicted a boy, but i had fish hook like blood vessels in each eye which would mean im having a girl.
Had my 23 week scan yesterday and its right im on team :pink:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> I have no 'fish hooks' but have 2 clear veins in each eye in the right places...I was also told at an early scan that the sonographer couldn't rule out twins, yet to have another scan tho!
> 
> Just curious, are these only meant to appear in pregnant womans eyes? Coz I was checking my pregnant sisters eyes, and my non pregnant sisters eyes, and the non preggy sister has 2 perfect fish hooks in her left eye! :haha: (she's deffo not preggers)

Had my 20 week scan last week so thought I'd update! I am indeed having a lil girlie!


----------



## rachael872211

I don't have any :-S 

What does that mean? x


----------



## ttcgeordie

every predictor told me that it was a girl and WRONG iam having a boy lol 100% seen him playing with his bits today lol


----------



## Pippasdvision

Mine are in my right eye Hope its right will let you know in a few weeks


----------



## nicholatmn

ttcgeordie said:


> every predictor told me that it was a girl and WRONG iam having a boy lol 100% *seen him playing with his bits today lol*

:rofl:!


----------



## Srrme

I can't see anything that resembles a fishhook. :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I cant see anything that resembles fish hook! I can see 2 blood vessels in both eyes, im not having twins though, hmmm lol


----------



## DH_TTC

This thread is awesome. Most of the theories ring true. I read every single post. I couldn't turn away! I have veins in both eye but the 'fishhook' is in the left. So that means boy? We'll see, scan on Sept 8th. :shrug:


----------



## winegums

interesting! i have lots of blood vessels but none of them look like fishhooks so im a bit confud


----------



## winegums

any ideas? lol 
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/EYES.jpg


----------



## rachael872211

winegums........i have no idea what I am looking for.......but cant see anything that resembles fish hooks.........so I'm just rubbish at this. x


----------



## mummymadness

Not the foggiest wine hun i just have loads of veins all over my eyes, But gosh aint u got pretty eyes hun :)


----------



## winegums

aww thanks lol! my eyes are pretty veiny when i look up......... think im at my laptop too much! haha xx


----------



## zoe87

winegums id say a girl as u have em in both eyes


----------



## winegums

i hope so hehe :D


----------



## runnergrl

what do you think?

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/P1000538.jpg


----------



## winegums

i would say the eye on the right hand side of the screen has two veins which look like fish hooks!!!! not sure if the pic is reversed from real life though? xx


----------



## runnergrl

that would be my left eye... thats what i thought. but do you see one in the other eye too?


----------



## Hannaaisha

runnergrl I think your having a girl! & I think me too if this research is right.


----------



## winegums

the left eye on the screen i can see one but the leftest vein doesn't look fishhooky!


----------



## austinsmom

Question:
I read several pages back that a 'Y' vein counts as a 'fish hook'... is this right?


----------



## tabatha

Mine is in the right eye .... Finding out Tom : )


----------



## xxshonaxx

tabatha said:


> Mine is in the right eye .... Finding out Tom : )

good luck tomorrow :) i have no idea cant figure it out im finding out tomorrow also :D


----------



## salski

According to my hubby I have both! Anomaly and sexing scan on 27th! Wish me luck ;)


----------



## misznessa

so i was reading this thread all day long while at work LOL and its crazy how so many was predicted accurate!!! WOW shocked...so i did mine and its on the right so it means a girl?!? i find out september 5th i have a private 3d gender scan so i will keep u ladies updated:thumbup:


----------



## charliemidge

Well i have 2 very dark and very clear in both eyes at 5 and 7 oclock !!

i had my first scan at 10 weeks and they could def see one baby and thought they could see a second but couldnt be sure, i went back at 12 weeks and again they said they couldnt be sure but then said probably one and didnt seem very concerned (or bothered) .. 

i have another scan on the 14th sept (20 week scan) so who knows maybe its one maybe its two ??!! im assuming if there is def only one then its a girl ? lol

P.S Twins run in my family !! eek


----------



## jmbbf

mine are in my right eye so this is wrong for me as im expecting a boy


----------



## mayb_baby

Nope not true for me


----------



## mariposa31

I have them in both eyes and definitely not carrying twins. If this was tht easy, we would not need to go for gender scans...


----------



## samantha.xo

mariposa31 said:


> I have them in both eyes and definitely not carrying twins. If this was tht easy, we would not need to go for gender scans...


If you have them in both your eyes and are not carrying twins, then it's a girl :thumbup:


----------



## mariposa31

samantha.xo said:


> mariposa31 said:
> 
> 
> I have them in both eyes and definitely not carrying twins. If this was tht easy, we would not need to go for gender scans...
> 
> 
> If you have them in both your eyes and are not carrying twins, then it's a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

right :) let's wait and see 
I will believe when I see it for myself :)


----------



## winegums

of course no method would be 100% accurate but looking it up it seems to have some truth, its some science to do with the eyes and tons of stuff can be picked up from eye exams that have NOTHING to do with the eye like cancer etc


----------



## BabySeal

I can't find the fish hooks in either of my eyes? I have a lot of veins and just cant see it lol


----------



## Blondie007

WOW! I just got my husband to check (without telling him what eye means what) and he said my right eye. The prediction means I will be having a girl and that is right! I AM expecting a little girl!! x


----------



## misznessa

so it was WRONG for me...the fish hook thingy is still on my right eye and im expecting another baby BOY!!


----------



## kimberley_80

I have one really red hook in my left eye and very faint lines unit my right but not hook shapes lol I found out I'm having a little boy x


----------



## dizzyisacow

Mine says girl. I wish i knew :( baby wouldnt show us last time, im finding out next week so will let you know. If baby lets me see this time!


----------



## princess-emma

mine says girl but i am having a boy!!! x


----------



## LoolaBear

ive heard somewhere beforethat this is the other way round for left handers, something ot do with the opposite of the brain and body working differently and reacting differently to right handers so will show up the other way round.
so for a boy for a lefty it would be in your right eye and for a girl for a lefty it will be in your left eye due to the fact with a lefty everything in their body works and reacts the opposite to a righty.
so this might be the reason its wrong for some people. xx


----------



## InvisibleRain

mine is on the left, and i'll hopefully see on Friday with our 3d gender scan. <3


----------



## princess-emma

InvisibleRain said:


> mine is on the left, and i'll hopefully see on Friday with our 3d gender scan. <3

oh yer i rememebr u saying u were having gender scan... i said id let u no how clear it was and it definately was a boy!!! lol... i was at the time 16+6.. so good luck for friday...xxxx


----------



## sugarwag

Mine was right! I had them in right eye and Im having a girl!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## austinsmom

Mine was right!!!!!


----------



## havana

Hi, i have 3 on my left two very visible hooks and a tiny in the middle and a tiny one in my right so what do you ladies think iam having? I wont find out until late october arrgg...so long to know.


----------



## nicholatmn

dizzyisacow said:


> Mine says girl. I wish i knew :( baby wouldnt show us last time, im finding out next week so will let you know. If baby lets me see this time!

I just want to say that I love your signature! lol :)


----------



## secretbaby

According to a very boring paper I have just read on the net - they did a unbiased test using this method and it was 75% accurate (so they recogn!). I can't see mine too dark at work - am going to have a look later though.

Would be fab if there was a poll that just said 'was the iris test right for you' with a yes no answer on here so you could see how well it worked for babyandbump ppl.


----------



## Mummytobe1102

Mine are in both, So this mean a girl?! Because im deffently not having twins ive had 2 scans to confirm that lool!!


----------



## Lil_Apple

Mine was in both too...If I am having a girl that would be so amazing as there has been only boys on DH side since the 1800's :) we will see on 22nd Sept!


----------



## Gemie

Just searched for this thread to update... when I first found it we didn't know the sex so I got oh to look in my eyes and I had the hooks in both eyes... this indicated twins or a girl well there's no twins but she is indeed a girl1 Wondered if anyone else who took part wants to update or if you have hooks and you know the sex is it right for you? x


----------



## Megg33k

I wondered if this would ever resurface!

I haven't checked for hooks this time, but I'll know if its right in about 13 weeks!


----------



## winegums

i checked a while back and i had a hook in each eye so girl or twins - he's a boy! lol xx


----------



## ni2ki

Haha, two in each,  which is right, twins xx


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Mine says boy too!! lol
We won't find out until may but we just have this feeling its a boy!!! lol
Every woman in my family for generations has always had a girl first, so i would love to be the odd one!! haha :)
So excited! xx


----------



## XJessicaX

Um. Its bollocks! No scientific basis whatsoever :)


----------



## spring_baby

yep mine was in my left eye and we are having a boy too, well I never xx


----------



## Gemie

XJessicaX said:


> Um. Its bollocks! No scientific basis whatsoever :)

Just a bit of fun hun


----------



## XJessicaX

I know! :) lol, I like old wives tales! So many around pregnancy!!!! I literally had women at work adamant I was having a boy due to my 'signs of pregnancy'....I was very relieved to find out I was actually expecting a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Dragonfly

bollocks as mine indicated girl.


----------



## eva2010

I love this kind of thing! Well to be honest I didn't seem to have hardly any visible blood vessels under my iris, but with a bit of light from the mirror I have faint ones in my right eye. 

Found out today I'm team blue, so it didn't work for me! A few of the other old's wives tales did though :)

xx


----------



## xlivix

Left eye for me and im having a boy... so weird lol xx :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Mine was correct :thumbup:


----------



## lovinmummy

i can only see one in my left eye that looks like a hook.. fingers crossed that means boy! find out in 3 weeks will def keep you all posted.. (hoping hoping for a little prince, we already have our little princess) <3 xox


----------



## magicbubble

oh now i need to go and find a mirror!


----------



## liz36

its was right for me!!


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Neither of my eyes have fish hook looking veins but position wise the right eye is more prominent, everyone thinks girl but we're team yellow so got 14 weeks to wait! X


----------



## ilovebabybean

Woah not read the whole thread as its got to page 37 :-O lol but mine was in my left and im having a boy so was right for me too!!! Cool stuff xx


----------



## Babylady

Oooh, mine are in my left eye which is the first 'boy' indicator we've had - all the other old wive's tales suggest girl. We're team yellow until the birth so got a while to wait and see...:dohh:


----------



## Siuan

Well, I've just had a look too, I have them in both eyes and I know it's only one in there. The hooks are more prominent in my right eye too, so I guess that's a girl prediction?! 

I don't know yet though I'm afraid - scan not until 9th November and even then we might stay :yellow: will be interesting to find out though!


----------



## Star7890

I have two very strong veins in each eye so Im guessing this means girl! Find out in about a week :) xx


----------



## babybambi

Wow. I have so many veins I'm that tired. But two prominent ones in each eye. No twins on 13 week scan but only 4 weeks till I find out.


----------



## Lulabelle27

mine are in my left eye but i hae had a scan confirm squidge is a girlie x


----------



## gingerwhinger

I have veins in both eyes none of which look like a fish hook - I am having a boy! So to me this is a load of twaddle :) But fun none the less x


----------



## Gretaa

hm...my both eyes have blood vessels however none have fish hook kind :D Anyway, i'm having a boy so i don't really know what to say :}


----------



## Gretaa

gingerwhinger said:


> I have veins in both eyes none of which look like a fish hook - I am having a boy! So to me this is a load of twaddle :) But fun none the less x

haha :D i wrote exactly the same without looking at the last page of comments :} spooky :D


----------



## MummytoSummer

Wow, I'd never heard of this one before.

Mine are in my left eye which indicates a boy. So far all other gender tests and old wives tales have also said boy but I don't find out for certain until 4th October!

Will definitely come back to update though.

X


----------



## emilyrose.x

Mines on my right eye and we having a girl - wtf?:haha:


----------



## NDH

I only saw one fish hook shaped vein not two, but it was in my left eye. I've been feeling like I'm having a boy since day one, but on team :yellow:, so will have to wait another 11-16 weeks to find out for sure.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Mine are my right and I am having a girl lol, how strange!


----------



## charleosgirl

mine is in the right eye..what an odd wives tale..will update once I know for sure


----------



## katieeandbump

I'm still not quite sure what I'm looking at :( do I need someone else to look for me? Haha xx


----------



## lollipop92

I'm having a girl mine are in both and it's not twins so worked for me! x


----------



## Amethyste

Great thread ! I think there was 2 fishhook veins a bit on each other in the right so i guess it means a girl !! My instincts were telling me girl from the start, we ll see next week !!


----------



## devcaz

I have one vessel in my right and loads in my left. Won't know what I'm having till D Day so hope it's right. Have 3 girls and 1 boy already so another little man would be nice.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Very interesting...mine are in my left, and I've had major feelings it's a boy from day one....but I dont know if/when we'll get to find out now that baby didn't co-operate at the 20 week u/s :(


----------



## AllieCat

bekkie said:


> I tried to look but my eyes are just bloodshot... I can't see anything that resembles a fishhook

Me either, nothing looks even remotely fish hook like


----------



## michelle25

pretty neat.....i have 2 in my right eye almost exactly at 5 and 7 and i am having a girl.


----------



## NewAtThis13

I honestly can't tell if they are fish hook like... are they supposed to be rounded?


----------



## Jokerette

LOL! It is correct for me.... in my left eye and im having a boy! :) weird


----------



## NewAtThis13

Nevermind.. I took pictures of my eyes and zoomed in.. two fish hook shaped blood vessels in my right eye...I will find out next friday if we are having a girl and let you know if it is true! :)


----------



## ssuchianlo

I have blood vessels in the right spots on both eyes...but they're not fish hook shaped. But a lot of predictions have been for a girl. I find out on Halloween!


----------



## Lisa83

I asked my sister to have a look as I was having no joy taking pictures of my eyes myself lol !! 

Anyhow she says they are defo in my left eye, which means boy right??? 

Find out for sure this coming Wed (28th) so will be sure to update :) xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I've got one in my left eye and 2 in my right eye :wacko: what does that mean!!! Girl???


----------



## NDH

The first post says if you have in both eyes and it's not twins it's girl.


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I just checked and I've got a curvy one in my left eye and one in my right at about 6 o'clock. That one to me looks "L" shaped, but I guess that is probably interpreted as "fish hook".
I would say this theory predicts girl. We have a scan tomorrow. It will he fun to see what's right!


----------



## honey08

mines in my right eye which says girl ....... ive been told were having a boy :wacko::lol:


----------



## Cowgirlranda

Mine were in both eyes and I have a alittle bit of a wait to find out but I really hope its a girl!


----------



## BabyDust2011

mine are in my right eye and im having a girl so guess it could be right


----------



## Guppy051708

mines in both eyes, so i guess either one girl or boy/girl twins :shrug:
will let you know tomorrow after my scan :thumbup:


----------



## hellzbellz

my eyes said girl but we are on team BLUE so didnt work for us,non of the old wives tales did they all said girl!


----------



## kdutra

Mine are in the left eye and I will find it for sure 10/27. I was told it looked like a boy at my 13 1/2 week scan by the sonographer.


----------



## Bid

Left eye for me and we're team blue!


----------



## Laura85

I have 2 in the left and one i my right? what does that mean? lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i have two in left eye at 5 and 6. and one big, one little in right eye at 5 and 7. does that mean two in each? i will find out for sure on october 31.


----------



## animalcracker

This is the most interesting gender prediction test I have ever heard of!

I wanted to update - when I first stumbled on this thread, I checked my eyes and I had the fish hooks in the right eye. It was right - I am having a girl :thumbup:


----------



## mommy_2008

lol mine is in the left eye and doc thinks its a boy will know next week :)

UPDATE: IT WAS A LIL BOY SO RIGHT FOR ME


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I am for sure having a boy confirmed 3 times but i see no fish hook looking vessels


----------



## Guppy051708

this was wrong for me. the prediction was either twin babys or a girl, i am def only having one and he is a boy :winkwink:


----------



## lizzy05

i just have little red veins all over my eyes (both of them) and cant really see any that resemble the shape of a fish hook...


----------



## MLS

Mine are on the left and its a girl. Confirmed twice.


----------



## Wantabean

this is brilliant lol i have two lil veins in my left eye and im having a boy :) yaaay :) xxx


----------



## Xpecta

I have no Fish hooks at all. :( Oh well. Still really cool though!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bumping this thread for some ladies in BC!

Predicted right for me last year :thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

I've got the two on my RIGHT eye at 5 and 7 o'clock. 

And, indeed, am having a GIRL


----------



## Whitbit22

This was wrong for me-- in fact all the predictions were wrong for me! We are having a girl and my veins were in my left eye. :)


----------



## larudy13

mine were in my right eye - its a girl


----------



## capegirl7

Mine was in my right and it's a girl.. Was right for me!!


----------



## DollPosse

I see nothing in either eye that looks remotely fish hook like. lol

I see something looks like a "y" but that is it. I do have way more blood vessels it seems in my right though.


----------



## Novbaby08

according to my eyes im having a boy, but I know for a fact its a girl


----------



## Tracyface

Holly crap this was right for me - 2 in the left and I'm having a boy :D


----------



## NDH

As I was team :yellow: I didn't know if it was correct for me - turns out not. The fishhooks were in my left eye and my princess surprised everyone by being :pink:. All the gender predictions indicated a boy.


----------



## Arisa

got them in both eyes and am having a girl ;)


----------



## sannod

Mine isn't right assuming my ultrasounds are correct. But nothing worked for me this time and they were all right with my son


----------



## Pinkie88

I have what I think are two fish hooks in my right eye. I am already a mommy to two amazing little girls and I would love having another!! I don't see anything in my left eye that resembles a fish hook. Lol


----------



## JessPape

Mine is right eye and its a girl also


----------



## laylasmummy

mine are left and i have had it confirmed that its a boy! so true for me!! x


----------



## Charlie_x

i tried to look but it just gave me a headache lmao!!


----------



## jo14

i cant see anything in mine except loads of veins and non look like fish hooks :(


----------



## NAndersonx

I had it in my right eye and i just found out we are having a girl!!. This is really wierd!


----------



## morganlove

ahh mine worked aswell! right eye and little girl. how strange!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive got a fish hook looking vein in right eye and a straight vein in left that looks nothing like a fish hook. Hope its right!


----------



## bexsta

This definitely worked for me me and OH were adamant we were having a girl every old wives tale said so except this one! my veins were in the left and im having a boy! :) they dont really look like 'fish hooks' though more just really prominent thin veins at 5 and 7 like you said x


----------



## ellinme1

Left eye and we are having a boy, so worked for me :) I took a picture with my phone, it was much easier than trying to look at my eyes while looking up...lol


----------



## jaydensmommy9

i have a v shap in both mine and at the bottom of the v is a fish hook...girl?


----------



## Ltoth

I just looked and i have it in both eyes, although the left eye has more of V shape vein and the right eye has more fish hook looking.. I am not having twins. So Im guessing girl since it overrides boy in this predicament. My intuition tells me girl so we shall see, everyone else says boy!


----------



## lindsinc

I THINK mine are on in the right.... guess I'll find out in a couple weeks. Hoping I'll find out at 16 weeks :) but might have to wait till 20 weeks :(


----------



## JaanRuk

I wonder if wearing contacts would interfere with this cuz I checked and I sort of have them in both eyes but im only having one little girl :D


----------



## mumsince2010

mines in the left and im having a girl ....


----------



## daydreaming22

Right eye and its a girl! Interesting


----------



## RNMommyto2

Both eyes and it's a GIRL!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Wow, this is old! In my first preg, it was right for me, and this time, it is again.


----------



## jaymarie1991

Left eye and a boy is growing onside of me cool!


----------



## emilyjade

I remember doing this in my last pregnancy and it was right I had a little girl! Just done it again and it says girl and that's been my gut instinct all along so maybe it's right again! X


----------



## x Helen x

I don't have any fish hook veins?? I have one or two normal veins in each eye but nothing in the shape of a hook, and not at 5 or 7 oclock either


----------



## griffinh

Left and a girl lol


----------



## Clucky as

Mine are in both eyes and I'm only having one. I haven't had the gender scan yet so we will see..


----------



## daisy_

Tee hee! This is fun and interesting seeing as majority of genders seems to be right! Im team yellow, heartbeat is high and fish hooks on the right and other tales seem to be pointing in direction of a girl. hmmm, I love stuff like this to keep my family guessing!!xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Mine are more 'V' shaped??? have them under both eyes and not having twins x


----------



## kealeyc123

Fascinating thread! :happydance: I'm on team yellow and just had a look, I can't tell, and now I can't see properly either! lol :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was thinking about this thread the other day! It was right for me back in 2010 when I was pregnant with DD, and just checked now and I have them in my right eye again so looks like baby no2 could be another girl :cloud9:


----------



## lanicol12

Fun thread :) I have them in both eyes but def just the 1 baby confirmed at scan so maybe we're expecting a little girl. My instinct has been towards girl all along. I'll be sure to update after 20 weeks.


----------



## DSM

i have 2 in each eye, one bright one faint, I know I 'm expecting 1 baby boy & am now 24 weeks xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

i have them in both eyes, one in left eye is wavy other is hook like, im having twin girls


----------



## pixiemum

im confused. in my left eye i just have a sqwuiggly line going upwards and in my right i have a v on a line so looks more like a y...


----------



## MommyJogger

lol! I have a hook and a squiggly in my right eye and two fishhooks in my left. I'm a confirmed member on Team Blue.


----------



## seany3

I have two in left, two in right and Im having 1 baby boy. Didnt work for me sorry !


----------



## lovelylisa84

I have two in my left... I will find out at delivery. :)
We are choosing to not have a gender scan.


----------



## shelleyanddan

I have one in each :( and i cant tell if they r fish hooks i think they r just lines!! :(


----------



## Charlie5

Gah my eyes look like crazy paving so not sure what that means! lol


----------



## camerashy

I've one in both eyes and defo only one lil boy in here lol


----------



## Lil_Apple

DH says I have them in both eyes but only one baby cooking for sure.


----------



## TashTash

Ooooh I have them in my right and hoping for team pink! X


----------



## Cin

Wrong for me, they're in my right eye but we're expecting a blue bundle!


----------



## pixiemum

so what does it mean when you have a 'y' in your right eye and a sqwiggly line going upwards in the left?


----------



## bluestarlight

yay! so glad i found this thread. Mine says girl, I will find out on friday and update :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

update mine said girl and she is indeed a little girl :)


----------



## ace28

I'm totally going to do this when I get home. Scan is on Friday so we'll see!


----------



## lookin4bump

Ha ha, how interesting! I just looked and I have them in my left eye ... So a boy. Not sure if we are going to find out at our scan but it will be interesting to see! X x


----------



## x melanie x

Mine are in my right eye and I'm having a girl xx


----------



## babies7777

Mine are in my right eye and im having a girl :flower:


----------



## Lil_Apple

Is this working for anyone else?
/


----------



## Ltoth

I had them in both eyes, and it was confirmed yesterday that I'm having a girl !!! So it was right for me :)


----------



## Murrie

Mine are in my right eye and I'm having a girl. Wow!


----------



## Lil_Apple

*Bump* anyone else?


----------



## lucy_x

Just popping this back up for new mummies to see!

Mine were in the right eye with Amari, and my placenta was on the left...Both girl signs



Mine are very distinct in the right eye again (don't know the placenta position). Got a gender scan in 3 weeks so will update again! x

ETA: spent a while looking at reply's, seems its only wrong for about 1 in 10 people! x


----------



## Ltoth

I dont know if I up dated since i found out the sex of my baby, But i had them in both eyes and I am pregnant with a girl! so right for me, also right for my friend who had them in the left eye and had a boy.


----------



## babydreams85

There are a ton of blood vessels showing in both my eyes. There are so many it's hard to tell if any resemble a fish hook lol. So maybe they're in both??


----------



## darkstar

One in right eye. I have gender scan in two days, will update!


----------



## keepholdingon

I had them in both eyes it looked like.. only 1 boy baby!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hmph. I don't have fish hooks in either eye (haha thank goodness, jk)...I have visible blood vessels in both, but nothing fish hooky.

Anyone have a picture of what this is supposed to look like?


----------



## felicity0444

Mine are in my left and i'm confirmed as having a boy....that's crazy.


----------



## whatwillbe

Just read this post, went to the bathroom mirror and i have 2 blood vessels in my right eye that arch at the top, if thats a fish hook ? Lol, i have lready found out im having a girl, how freaky! Lol


----------



## hobbnob

Are we looking at the blood vessels in the white part? Anyone have a picture of what I am suppose to be seeing. I just see a lot of blood vessels.


----------



## brownie929

I have them in both eyes. As far as I know I am only having ONE child and it's a boy. So not true for me.


----------



## Terangela

The blood vessels are in my right eye saying baby should be a girl, and two u/s's have shown clear boy parts. I wonder what the statistical odds to this theory are.


----------



## casann

Left eye and boy for me . Wish I new this in my last pregnancies . Would have interesting to see if they were also correct .


----------



## ttc_lolly

This was right again for me :thumbup: (I did it in 2010 when pregnant with DD!)


----------



## mummy2be_x

I have two in my left eye and one in my right? What does that mean?


----------



## jeh7971

I have 2 in my right eye as clear as day and one in my left eye. I'm staying team :yellow: but I wonder if I am carrying a girl? Will be interesting to see in 5 months time. XxX


----------



## NYGirl

Can I ask a stupid question please, its it left eye as you are standing or left eye as of someone was looking at you? Does that question even make sense?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

NYGirl said:


> Can I ask a stupid question please, its it left eye as you are standing or left eye as of someone was looking at you? Does that question even make sense?!

LOL! It's your actual left or right eye in your head, not from what someone else sees!


----------



## chattyB

Ohhhh weird!!! Left eye and definitely a boy!


----------



## daisyblue

Mine are in my right eye = girl. True!


----------



## mommyB

Mine are showing in my right eye and everything else points towards girl, we find out on Thursday :happydance: It will be interesting!


----------



## Mrs.A

I have them in both eyes but not having twins so predicted girl... Pendulum predicts girl and my gut instinct does too... I will let you all know after scan on 29/8... Super excited now!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Right eye - find out in 9 days if bubs is indeed a girl!


----------



## MrsKA

I have them in my left eye but sonographer thinks we are having a girl.


----------



## hercfreak

I have them in my left eye. During my 12 week scan baby was referred to as he, at my 20 week scan the sonographer thought girl. Having a 4d scan done on 03rd Sep so will hopefully have a definitive boy or girl!


----------



## Mrs.A

Update ladies... we are officially team pink so the theory is right in my case! The pendulum and my instinct were too... just a coincidence??

Over the moon though :cloud9:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Bumping this!


----------



## hercfreak

hercfreak said:


> I have them in my left eye. During my 12 week scan baby was referred to as he, at my 20 week scan the sonographer thought girl. Having a 4d scan done on 03rd Sep so will hopefully have a definitive boy or girl!

Update:
We're definitely having a girl, even though I have them in my left eye.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nope, wrong for me! We're team :blue: and the hooks were in my right eye with nothing in my left!


----------



## broodydan

this was right for me just checked it and there are two lines in my right eye and im having a boy!!! looking at some of the posts when this thread started the majority were predicted correct im amazed. i will be trying this out on my pregnant pal at the school on thursday :)


----------



## Casper72

Seity said:


> I have two veins in my right eye, but I don't think they look very fish hook like, but they are big. There is a small one in my left eye that looks a bit fish hook like, but there's only the one. I'll know next week what I'm having.

Seity you get your scan next week?!?! I'm so jealous (I have 3 more weeks of waiting) and anxious to find out what you're having.


----------



## Farida_2013

I have the hook blood vessels in my Right eye and I found out I am having a girl so the theory is right for me too :D


----------



## wamommy

^^ I'm jealous too! My scan isn't for a MONTH at 21 weeks :(

I have one tiny fish hook in each eye... does this mean girl? I have no idea! Fun thread, though!


----------



## Mrs.A

wamommy said:


> ^^ I'm jealous too! My scan isn't for a MONTH at 21 weeks :(
> 
> I have one tiny fish hook in each eye... does this mean girl? I have no idea! Fun thread, though!

if you are not having twins it means girl if they are in both eyes.. What does your instinct say to you ?


----------



## mummy2be_x

Mine are in my left eye and our at 20 week scan we were told we're having a boy :blue: going for a private gender scan just to confirm...but as far as we know worked for me


----------



## wamommy

Mrs.A said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> ^^ I'm jealous too! My scan isn't for a MONTH at 21 weeks :(
> 
> I have one tiny fish hook in each eye... does this mean girl? I have no idea! Fun thread, though!
> 
> if you are not having twins it means girl if they are in both eyes.. What does your instinct say to you ?Click to expand...

My instinct says it's another girl too, lol. I often wonder if it's just because I already have 2 girls, and that's all I know? I can't wait to find out!


----------



## lexi.b

i did this before i found out the sex and mine definitely predicted girl even though i was looking for the signs of a boy the whole time!


----------



## Abby75

Hook in left eye and having a boy :flower:


----------



## LittleSpy

I have 2 hooks in my left eye and 1 in my right. :shrug: Left eye the hooks are at 5 and 7 and right eye hook is at 6. So, I think that means boy. My intuition says boy but nub and heartbeat are girly so that has really thrown me off. I honestly don't care either way. We find out 10/18. Will update. :thumbup:


----------



## lily28

I have a 5 o'clock in the left eye, doc during scan said it "might" be a baby boy but not 100% (in was my NT scan), so we just have to wait a few weeks for the next scan to confirm the theory :)


----------



## Jemmacalland

Mine are on the left, had a early scan and was told boy I have my NHS scan tomorrow x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i know this is gonna sound really stupid, but when you refer to the left or right eye...

Is it if someone is looking at you??? and so your right is there left? God pregnancy brain lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

LOL not stupid at all Babee :) someone asked this a few pages back and I answered then! It's YOUR left & right :thumbup: so not when someone is looking at you, or when you look in the mirror.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ignore me found the answer lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you lolly :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well just checked hahha now im confused PMSL...

In both eyes ive got 3x vessels at the bottom :/ ive got a very prominent hook shape one in my left eye, but ive got 3x faint subtle hooks in my right.

There is deffo only one baby in there due to early scan... so Girl :D


----------



## CandyApple19

two in my left. 
means boy. a third boy. everyone thinks its girl by skull and nub theory tho?? 4 weeks today til we find out xxx


----------



## bababas

wrong for me, mine is a boy, found out today :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have 2 in my right .. none in left
So girl.. next scan is 3rd Dec so if i decide to not stay on :yellow:
we will see.


----------



## MrsK

I have a W sort of shape on my right-- is that considered two hooks? It's like a W at 6 o'clock with the sides hitting 5 and 7 o'clock.

On my left, I have one big hook at 6 o'clock and one straight vein at 3 o'clock. 

Confused lol. :confused:


----------



## wamommy

I have one in each, which should mean girl, but I found out I'm team :blue:!


----------



## 7Eleven

I have 2 faint fish hooks in my right eye(at 5&7 o'clock) and one dark fish hook (in between 5&6 o'clock) in the left eye does this mean girl for me?


----------



## shivangi1210

Bumping as this is so freaking true :wacko:
For me one clear fish hook in left (6 o clock position if you consider your eye as clock) and 2 veins in right eye, they start from bottom and moves up and bend with iris (not hook shaped i think).. not sure what i'll be having :shrug:


----------



## lovemybubba

I have two small hook like vines in my left eye, and one very tiny hookish but not exactly a hook shape on my right. Will find out gender on Saturday hopefully!
This thread seems scarily true though!


----------



## Tesh23

This is so freaky as I just checked and could easily see two fish Hook looking veins in my left eye at 7 o clock position and two fish Hook looking veins in my right eye at a 5 o clock position! 

I am def not having twins so guessing this means girl? I have a scan in two Weeks and will update once I know!


----------



## m0mmyCool

Looks like I'm having another boy :) Hoping to find out for sure next week.


----------



## angelmum31

Two veins in left eye and def having a boy! Weird...


----------



## Brunette_21

If this is right im having another girl xx hopefully find out on Friday xx


----------



## hotpinklily84

I have one hook like vein in each eye. What does that mean boy or girl??


----------



## Tesh23

Hot pink Lily I think that means girl x


----------



## hotpinklily84

Tesh23 said:


> Hot pink Lily I think that means girl x

Thanks for a reply Tesh

I thought maybe it meant girl but since each eye only had one instead of two I was confused. Alot of baby predictions have pointed out girl for me. I'll find out what I'm having in mid to late January....feels so long away.


----------



## Tesh23

You're welcome! 

I know scans always seem forever away- I feel so impatient! But don't worry before u know it it will be d day and u will hopefully find out! Be sure to update even if it's a month from now!


----------



## hotpinklily84

I'll definitely update..
This is such a weird way of predicting the gender I wonder who stumbled on this like a eye vein can tell you what your having. Who to thunk. I'm going to keep looking in the mirror to see if it changes since I have plenty of time till I find out :headspin:


----------



## Tesh23

Lol! I hear u! 

Bizarre some of the things women come up with trying to determine gender hehe


----------



## jinxii

I have tons of veins in both eyes due to puking all the time. But the right eye has more hook shaped ones at 5 and 7. The left they are at 5 and 6 and more straight. I'll find out Saturday what it is.


----------



## SarahDiane

I have the hooks at 5 and 7 in my right eye! So crazy! I'll find out in 8 days if baby is a girl!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Interesting! I have them in both but definitely only carrying a single... the early elective scan we did is predicting :blue:. I'll update with the anatomy scan result to see if it is a :pink:!


----------



## dinosaur2010

I just looked and mine are in my left and I'm having a boy! This is weird!! Going to be asking to see my pregnant friend's eye balls now!!


----------



## lovemybubba

Wrong for me, we're having a girl X


----------



## stephalie

This wasn't true for me. My result was girl, but I'm having a boy.


----------



## jinxii

Right for me. I'm having a girl.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have only in my right eye.. so :pink: 
I find out next month so will update :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I have two in my left so boy, I have also had mostly boy guesses here and 100% boy guesses from techs on 2 other forums. Will find out in just over 2 weeks :)


----------



## Lief

Mine are in my right eye, we're getting a gender scan done in February so I'll update then. 

My son keeps telling me he wants a brother so lets hope this theory is wrong* for his sake :haha:

*(just kidding, we don't mind boy or girl)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mine was right eye and I found out today I'm having a girl :)


----------



## SarahDiane

It was right for me!!! Just found out today I'm having a GIRL!!! :pink:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It was wrong for me - predicted girl but it's a boy!


----------



## Tesh23

Tesh23 said:


> This is so freaky as I just checked and could easily see two fish Hook looking veins in my left eye at 7 o clock position and two fish Hook looking veins in my right eye at a 5 o clock position!
> 
> I am def not having twins so guessing this means girl? I have a scan in two Weeks and will update once I know!

My scan is tomorrow so excited to find out if this theory is correct! Will be back to update!


----------



## Bumblebee117

I have one hook in left eye at 5oclock and what could be a hook looking like vein in right eye but at 4oclock. Intuition says boy, hubby thinks so too. 

We won't be finding out until the birth tho and we don't mind!


----------



## Tesh23

Wrong for me! We are team blue!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What... I have loads of these in both my eyes lol.


----------



## AndreZZ

This worked for me.
Hooks in both eyes and we're having a girl!


----------



## Lief

Lief said:


> Mine are in my right eye, we're getting a gender scan done in February so I'll update then.
> 
> My son keeps telling me he wants a brother so lets hope this theory is wrong* for his sake :haha:
> 
> *(just kidding, we don't mind boy or girl)

This was true for me, found out yesterday we're having a girl. DS wasn't too impressed at first but he told us that even though he wanted a brother its ok because he'll still love his sister :haha:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

mum22ttc#3 said:


> I have two in my left so boy, I have also had mostly boy guesses here and 100% boy guesses from techs on 2 other forums. Will find out in just over 2 weeks :)

Turned out true for me too. Am pregnant with a boy and have had it confirmed twice now :)


----------

